# Early upgrade



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Called Verizon today because my LED light is broke, asked them if I could switch out to the bionic or something, they said no because they don't send CLNR with battery's or covers. Said she would talk to her manager about getting an early upgrade for the bionic, while I factory reset my device. I said if I could an upgrade, that I would want the nexus if it was available. When she called back, she said her manager said an upgrade to the nexus would be OK, she is going to call me back tomorrow to see if I want to. I hope my dad lets me, charges it to the account, and I can sell my thunderbolt, stock battery and cover, extended battery and cover, and two screen protectors. Crossing my fingers, if I do get it, I just want to say thanks to all the developers that made this device usable for the time I had it.

This post has been XOOMED here


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Congratulations brotha hope u get your Nexus. HAHAHA! just found out my girls line has an early upgrade today so i will be grabbn my Nexus at upgrade price!


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

jr313 said:


> Congratulations brotha hope u get your Nexus. HAHAHA! just found out my girls line has an early upgrade today so i will be grabbn my Nexus at upgrade price!


I was happy, all I was trying to do was switch out the tbolt for another model because of the problems I've had

This post has been XOOMED here


----------



## MR_2FNGRZ (Nov 2, 2011)

was curious to where you two went. hadn't seen either of you on twisteds ICS thread in a while.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

MR_2FNGRZ said:


> was curious to where you two went. hadn't seen either of you on twisteds ICS thread in a while.


I actually check it daily but dont comment anymore. But will flash when i see everything is good to go.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

MR_2FNGRZ said:


> was curious to where you two went. hadn't seen either of you on twisteds ICS thread in a while.


I check his thread daily, wasnt able to get the Nexus, the CS Rep said she would follow up with me at the end of the month and see if i want it then. i couldnt afford it right now, got to get back to school, and start working again


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Got my nexus guys and sold the TB. i must say this phone is beast as is ICS is killer, but will be rooting just becuz i can. lol. i used the upgrade on my girls line hope t see yall soon!


----------

